# Thank You Reecef



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to say a big thank you to Reecef for the mice i acquired from him today.

The Bec`s are beautiful, and the Siamese adorable.

I also picked up some blues for a friend, and have to say they have won me over too.

Lovely to meet you and your girlfriend today Reece.

Well worth the trip for your gorgeous mice.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

No problem, Glad you like them. Was very pleased to meet you and great to know we have another great fancier. Keep me up too date with how they all do and I'll keep you informed from my end!

Thanks again.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the look of them all Reece, and now i know they have temperaments to match as just been to check how they are doing and the creams climbed straight onto my hand


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

photo photos photos!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

:lol: I will take some pics once they settle in. They`ve had the indignity of being carted home on the train in a Tesco bag


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your new friendly, and lovely, mice! (Looking forward to pics. :lol: )


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The 2 Siamese girls


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Bec & Stone does


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Bec Buck


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

siams should be getting their points soon, more pics will be needed


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I will update pics as they mature


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Looking forward to see them when they get a little older.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i like those creams


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The Creams are beautiful. I know Reece has some cream bucks left


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, meadow. Yeah im pleased with this litter so much so that i have decided to show one of the U8 creams at lubenham this weekend.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope you do well with the cream you are showing Reece


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

haha thanks best outcome would result in you having champion relateds. 

we can dream ...


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

No harm in dreaming mate.. and feedback from the judge will be useful either way


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice.  Good luck with the show! Agree, feedback would be highly useful.


----------

